# كتاب سوء اقتباس الحقيقة –  الرد على كتاب بارت ايرمان سوء اقتباس يسوع



## MOST3DIN LMOGAW (28 مايو 2020)

كتاب سوء اقتباس الحقيقة 
الرد على كتاب بارت ايرمان سوء اقتباس يسوع 
Misquoting Jesus
المؤلف : تيموثي بول جونز 
المؤلف المشترك في اكثر الكتب مبيعا : “فك شفرة دافنشي”

مراجعة وتقديم القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 

ترجمة : امجد بشارة 

دار نشر رسالتنا 

عدد الصفحات : 234



” في الفترة الأخيرة نشر بارت إيرمان استاذ العهد الجديد كتابين : “الإفساد الإرثوذكسي” ، ككتاب في علم النقد النصي ، ثم كتب للعامة وغير المتخصصين في النقض النصي كتاب : “سوء اقتباس يسوع” ، الذي حاول أن يوحي فيه أن النص الأصلي ضاع وسط مئات الآلاف من القراءات المختلفة !!
ونظراً لأنه يهدف لتشكيك العامة في العهد الجديد والإيمان المسيحي لذا قام عدد من العلماء وأساتذة العهد الجديد بالرد عليه ، وكتبوا يصححون ما وقع فيه من مبالغات وأخضاء ، وعلى رأس هؤلاء العلماء : دانيال والس ، وبيتر ج.واليامز ، ومايكل ج.كروجر ، وبين ويزرنجتون ، وتيموثي بول جونز الذي كتب هذا الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا وهو : “سوء اقتباس الحقيقة” ، المرشد إلى المغالطات في كتاب بارت إيرمان سوء اقتباس يسوع “



محتويات الكتاب :

مقدمة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط 

النقد النصي لاسفار العهد الجديد كيف نشأ وما هي اسبابه ؟

مقدمة المترجم 

المقدمة 

جيل جديد من علماء الكتاب المقدس ؟

لماذا هذا الكتاب ؟

كيف وجدني الحق ؟

طريق مسدود 



 الجزء 1: لماذا يمكننا الثقة بالنصوص الكتابية ؟

عن الحق “الاصل هو الذي يهم”

عندنا نسخ فقط تعاني من الاخطاء 

تبعيه يسوع في كنيسة القرون الاولى 

مكتبات الكنيسة الاولى 

2 حقيقة النساخ او الكتبة 

هلى التغيرات ملحوظة ام مهمة ؟

النقد النصي 101 

جاهل واحمق ! اترك القراءة القديمة 

3 الحقيقة عن “التغيرات الهائلة” في العهد الجديد 

البحث عن التغيرات المهمة 

الحالة التي فيها نساخ غيورين 

حالة تبديل نص كتابي بنص اخر كتابي 

حالة النساخ اللذين يعرفون اكثر من اللازم 

4 حقائق عن “سوء اقتباس يسوع “

مالذي عرفه يسوع ومتى نال تلك المعرفة ؟

الجملة المفقودة 

تنقيح لمعارضه النساء واليهود ؟

سوء اقتباس يسوع ام سوء اقتباس الحقيقة ؟

من كان حقا يخطئ في اقتباسه ؟



الجزء 2 : لماذا فقدت المسيحيات المفقودة 

الحقيقة عن التاريخ الشفوق 

أيسوع اسطورة ؟

هل بقيت الرواية كما هي ؟

كيف عمل التقليد الشفهي في القرن الاول ؟

كيف بقيت القصة نفسها 

6 الحقيقة عن مؤلفيي الاناجيل 

ماذا اتى مع الاناجيل ؟

7 الحقيقة عن شهود العيان 

اهمية شهود العيان 

ليس بواسطة شهود العيان ؟

من بقى على قيد الحياة ؟

الي اي مدى كان التلاميذ صامتين ؟ 

ماذا يمكن ان يكتب الاطباء ؟

ماذا عن مرقس ويوحنا ؟

لماذا مازالت احتفل بعيد ميلادي 

8  الحقيقة حول كيفية اختيار الاسفار 

كيف اتفقت الكنائس ؟

لماذا نهتم لشهود العيان ؟ 

انجيل بطرس : انجيل الصليب المتحدث 

اعمال بولس : لماذا لا تعمد كنيستك الاسود 

كيف تم جمع الاسفار القانونية 

تأملات ختامية : انها المفتاح المناسب 

ملحق : ما مدى قيمة شهادة بابياس ؟

شكر 



اضغط هنا للتحميل 
​


----------



## Remark (19 أغسطس 2020)

*تـحـذيــــر ..!!*

*

رجاء من السادة أعضاء و زوار "منتديات الكنيسة"

توخّى الحذر بعدم الضغط على"الروابط الخارجية"
الموجودة فى مثل هذه المشاركات "الغريبة"
قبل مراجعة المراقبين وإدارة المنتدى !!
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2020)

لا توجد مشكلة في الكتاب ولا في الرابط، هل واجهت مشكلة ما؟


----------



## عابد يهوه (9 نوفمبر 2020)

*يقول بارت ايرمان في كتابه صفحة 10 :

 And these copies all differ from one another, in many thousands of places. As we will see later in this book, these copies differ from one another in so many places that we don't even know how many differences there are. Possibly it is easiest to put it in comparative terms: there are more differences among our 
manuscripts than there are words in the New Testament.

وتختلف جميع هذه النسخ عن بعضها البعض ، في عدة آلاف من الأماكن. كما سنرى لاحقًا في هذا الكتاب ، تختلف هذه النسخ عن بعضها البعض في العديد من الأماكن التي لا نعرف حتى عدد الاختلافات الموجودة. ربما يكون من الأسهل وضعها في مصطلحات مقارنة: هناك اختلافات بين مخطوطاتنا أكثر من الكلمات الموجودة في العهد الجديد.

ثم يقول في صفحه 55 :

In fact, most of the changes found in our early Christian manuscripts have nothing to do with theology or ideology. Far and away the most changes are the result of mistakes, pure and simple—slips of the pen, accidental omissions, inadvertent additions, misspelled words, blunders of one sort or another. 

في الحقيقة ان غالبيه التغيرات الموجودة في المخطوطات المسيحيه المبكره ليس لها علاقه باللاهوت او الايديولوجية ، معظم التغيرات هي الى حد بعيد نتاج اخطاء محضه وبسيطة ، اخطاء قلم ، حذوفات عرضيه ، اضافات ناتجة عن الاهمال ، اخطاء في التهجئ ، اغلاط من هذا النوع او ذاك.

ويقول في النسخة المنقحة للكتاب التي تحوي ملحق اسئلة واجوبه :

“The position I argue for in Misquoting Jesus does not actually stand at odds with Prof. Metzger’s position that the essential Christian beliefs are not affected by textual variants in the manuscript tradition of the New Testament”

"الموقف الذي أدافع عنه في إساءة اقتباس يسوع لا يتعارض في الواقع مع موقف البروفيسور ميتزجر بأن المعتقدات المسيحية الأساسية لا تتأثر بالمتغيرات النصية في تقليد المخطوطات في العهد الجديد"

فهل هذا تناقض مع كلامه السابق يا ترى والا هو قاعد يستهبل في الاول ويهرتل لغرض الاثاره ثم عدل في كلامه بعدين والا ما هي القصه بالضبط ؟


*


----------



## شاهير (9 يناير 2021)

* 
كلهم قالو كده انه بيناقض نفسه كتير *


----------

